# PA Fall Gathering Dates for The 4th Gathering



## HalfSmoked

Don't want to step on the spring fling that IH is having and hope a lot of you are planning to attend as I am. But if you are like me and like to plan well in advance here are the dates for the fall gathering at pc farmer's.

October 2nd - 4th, 2020

Hope to see everyone again and some new faces would be welcomed.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

Sounds good. There going to be Bear Burgers? Best on the planet!...JJ


----------



## smokin peachey

Watching......


----------



## pc farmer

I will be there


----------



## BandCollector

I had planned  on going last year but work kicked my butt. 

Hope to make it this year and finally meet some of the great people I have had the pleasure of meeting via this fantastic sight.  Hope to put faces to the avatars and usernames

Bear Burgers?. . . .OOOOOhhhhh!

Happy New Year,

John


----------



## HalfSmoked

JJ absolutely if I can get some Bear meat. May have to be deer burgers if not.

Warren


----------



## BandCollector

HalfSmoked said:


> JJ absolutely if I can get some Bear meat. May have to be deer burgers if not.
> 
> Warren



Bear Meat!    I thought 

 chef jimmyj
  meant that 

 Bearcarver
  was making burgers.

In any case. . . OOOOOhhhhhh!

John


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sorry to say the Bearcarver doesn't make it to the gathering. Wish he did would like to meet him.

Warren


----------



## BandCollector

HalfSmoked said:


> Sorry to say the Bearcarver doesn't make it to the gathering. Wish he did would like to meet him.
> 
> Warren



You and me both!


----------



## jcam222

I am going to try and make it. Would love to put faces and names together in person. I will have to confirm closer to the date as my work travel schedule can be unpredictable.


----------



## pc farmer

We would love to have you jcam.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Looking forward to meeting you jcam

Warren


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

I will try to at least make it for Saturday.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Nice Derek looking forward to meeting you.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Peachey

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Derek Thanks for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

Bev said she wants to come out. You need to keep my seat at the Handicapped table open...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

chef jimmyj said:


> Bev said she wants to come out. You need to keep my seat at the Handicapped table open...JJ




Will do JJ.   I am glad you and your wife coming back.   Daughter too?


----------



## pc farmer

We have 2 new canopies with led lighting to use this year.  I will have to see how they work before hand.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Most likely Amanda will come. She has to see how the dates will fall with here work at the Pharmacy. Should not be an issue. Amanda really enjoyed the last one...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

chef jimmyj said:


> Most likely Amanda will come. She has to see how the dates will fall with here work at the Pharmacy. Should not be an issue. Amanda really enjoyed the last one...JJ



Great.  Glad to hear it.   BTW. I still have your bowl.  LOL


----------



## HalfSmoked

Great to hear maybe Farmer will even get you a nice chair.

Looking forward to meeting you and your family again.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Looking back over all the 3 gatherings and how it all started. I started a thread in May of 2016 it was May of 2017 before things started to come together and the first one was held in October 2017. Thanks to Adam we had a place to meet for a gathering and then we had #2 in 2018 and #3 in 2019 and working on #4 in 2020. There are only 3 of us who have made all 3 and hopefully #4. JJ had plans of making the first but didn't make it until last year but is planning on returning this year. So sure would like to see some more new faces and yes you family is invited kids and other half.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Derek Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Glad to hear you may stop by.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

Short of a lack of transportation, we will be there...JJ


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

What you cooking up, chef?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Got some ideas kicking around with Amanda and Bev but, nothing on paper yet. My MES died so, at this point, I likely will not make anything Smoked. Might be one of my Signature Dishes or some thing Exotic that no  one has likely ever had. My favorite foods to cook  are are from my back ground in International Cuisine...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for any and all the likes guys they are appreciated.
I enjoyed looking back over the post of the three gatherings with many fine memories and laughs.
Take a look and enjoy them they are all still listed under events.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

x3


----------



## HalfSmoked

Well the world is still unsettled but looking some better. Hope all are well and staying safe as we can be. Just a reminder that hopefully this will still be a go. So keep it in your plans.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Just keep thinking positive that we will have the fall gathering at Adam's. I see many of the states are easing their restrictions. So hope there will be an all clear by then. Hey Peachey remember to tell your wife the date. OCTOBER 2ND AND 3RD, 2020

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks Peachey for the like.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

Yup.  Hope its a go.  Its looking good


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow just wow. How is everyone doing during this trying time. Hope things turn around doesn't look good right now. Some areas are going back under shut down in Pa the Pittsburg area is not good. Just keep our fingers crossed.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

I guess I should make plans with my wife now. Lol


----------



## chef jimmyj

This Covid Virus will have passed on . I'm predicting , by the first week of November it will all be over...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Peachey.

Warren


----------



## flatbroke

Awesome


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow here we are down to 2months and looking like this may still fly. We should have smoke rolling on this day in 2 months.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like flatbroke.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like peach have you informed your wife of the date yet????

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Its coming its coming just like Christmas it will be here before we know it. Would like to hear from those who are planning on attending.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

You making any plans yet? Let us know and if you are and let us know your food plans.

I'm picking up a couple turkey breast this week local store has them $.99lb.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

Planning on a brisket here.  Plus other stuff.


----------



## HalfSmoked

I did pick up the 2 turkey breast today. Now what else am I going to do???

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

I will do my best to attend... will let you know for sure closer to the date.  I have a few variables right now.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks Peachey for the like.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

IH 1026 said:


> I will do my best to attend... will let you know for sure closer to the date.  I have a few variables right now.



Hope to see you Dillion.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks IH for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

As with Dillon, I will let you know closer to the date.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the reply Denny we are all still kind of in a wait and see mode. Just planning and hope it is a go.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

And the clocks running we are down to 6 weeks. Hope its in your plans to attend.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Well here we are its September 1 October 1 I will be packing to head west to Farmers. Wow that is just 4 weeks away now hoping to hear who still is planning on attending.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks Peachey.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Dang that clock is moving on we are down to 3 weeks away. How is your plans to come going.
Actually 4 weeks but the 4th week we will be there  1st weekend of Oct.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Waiting to hear from you. I want to know how much food I will need to pack as well as other supplies. 
A course that farmer can eat a lot.    

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

Looks like its just you coming Warren.  Guess I will have to make something special for you and your wife.


----------



## GATOR240

Adam / Warren - Unfortunately we will not be able to make it this year.


----------



## pc farmer

GATOR240 said:


> Adam / Warren - Unfortunately we will not be able to make it this year.



Well that stinks.  Maybe next year.


----------



## smokin peachey

GATOR240 said:


> Adam / Warren - Unfortunately we will not be able to make it this year.


That’s unfortunate


----------



## smokin peachey

pc farmer said:


> Looks like its just you coming Warren.  Guess I will have to make something special for you and your wife.


Yeah I’ll bring my own food. Thanks


----------



## pc farmer

smokin peachey said:


> Yeah I’ll bring my own food. Thanks



Don't have to do that.  Didn't know you was coming for sure or not.


----------



## smokin peachey

pc farmer said:


> Don't have to do that.  Didn't know you was coming for sure or not.


Well someone gotta cook! Lol


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup I had texted with Peachey over the weekend and knew he was coming. Just need to make some plans on food besides scrambled eggs.    

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup I had texted with Peachey over the weekend and knew he was coming. Just need to make some plans on food besides scrambled eggs.
> 
> Warren


Don’t forget  the cheese sandwichs


----------



## HalfSmoked

smokin peachey said:


> Well someone gotta cook! Lol



Yup being JJ's not coming I guess it will have to be Adams mom.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

2 weeks and we will meet. LOL where are you just going to be me Adam and Peachey it looks like. We have some plans of completely different cooking being the use of open wood fire like you would if you were camping.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

Sorry guys, we will have to shoot for next year too.  Sorry to be missing out on Adams Brisket...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sorry you are not going to make it JJ but I understand.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Peachey it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> 2 weeks and we will meet. LOL where are you just going to be me Adam and Peachey it looks like. We have some plans of completely different cooking being the use of open wood fire like you would if you were camping.
> 
> Warren


Are you bringing the rotisserie?


----------



## JLeonard

If PA wasnt such a ride for me I'd throw in on this. Right in time for my birthday. LOL.


----------



## smokin peachey

JLeonard said:


> If PA wasnt such a ride for me I'd throw in on this. Right in time for my birthday. LOL.


It’s only time come on up. If PC Farmer gets his brisket perfected and Halfsmoked hits his bottle it might be the best birthday celebration ever for you!!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Planning on bringing the rotisserie Peachey just need to know from farmer how wide the tire rim is.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> Planning on bringing the rotisserie Peachey just need to know from farmer how wide the tire rim is.
> 
> Warren


I have one that is like 24” if we need it


----------



## IH 1026

Farmer, Warren, Peachey... I'll be there.  I'll be bringing my Weber Kettle, and making some smoked twice baked potatoes.  My apologies on the long wait to reply, but I had to finalize some other plans.

ETA;  Let me know what else I can bring... plates, spoons, or whatever.


----------



## smokin peachey

I’ll maybe bring my flat top if you think we need breakfast. I’ll see if my wife will allow me to bring any bacon.  Wish I knew where to find some eggs.


----------



## pc farmer

smokin peachey said:


> I’ll maybe bring my flat top if you think we need breakfast. I’ll see if my wife will allow me to bring any bacon.  Wish I knew where to find some eggs.



Dad has bacon.  I just need to tell him we will use some.  LOL   Eggs are the hard part.

Awesome IH.


----------



## smokin peachey

pc farmer said:


> Dad has bacon.  I just need to tell him we will use some.  LOL   Eggs are the hard part.
> 
> Awesome IH.


I’ll see if I can find any chickens between now and then. 
Sounds like we could have a bacon taste testing. Do you think we could find a judge anywhere?


----------



## pc farmer

Judges will all be biased


----------



## HalfSmoked

Na I won't be bias bring it on.  Love to try some of you bacon the way you cure it Peachey.

Adam is getting some 22" rims we are good to go. What's your plans for the rotisserie Peachey.
I'm thinking a turkey breast.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

We have plastic ware forks etc. we will have paper plates. Adam need inventory of what we have and what we need. Bring your own drinks and cups.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

IH 1026 said:


> Farmer, Warren, Peachey... I'll be there.  I'll be bringing my Weber Kettle, and making some smoked twice baked potatoes.  My apologies on the long wait to reply, but I had to finalize some other plans.
> 
> ETA;  Let me know what else I can bring... plates, spoons, or whatever.



 Wife and son.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Peachey is your wife and daughters coming?

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> Na I won't be bias bring it on.  Love to try some of you bacon the way you cure it Peachey.
> 
> Adam is getting some 22" rims we are good to go. What's your plans for the rotisserie Peachey.
> I'm thinking a turkey breast.
> 
> Warren


How about spinning a butt, brisket or beef clod?


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> Peachey is your wife and daughters coming?
> 
> Warren


I don’t know that yet


----------



## kawboy

I may be in the Pittsburgh area for my grandsons Baptism if you guys deliver. Have fun!


----------



## HalfSmoked

kawboy said:


> I may be in the Pittsburgh area for my grandsons Baptism if you guys deliver. Have fun!



Wave maybe we can see you from the mountain top where we are.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

HalfSmoked said:


> Wave maybe we can see you from the mountain top where we are.
> 
> Warren



Well they did say keep a social distance.     

Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> Wave maybe we can see you from the mountain top where we are.
> 
> Warren


Or..........drop it of at my house, it's about the halfway point to Pittsburgh. I can not guarantee that the delivery will make it to Pittsburgh though.


----------



## smokin peachey

GATOR240 said:


> Or..........drop it of at my house, it's about the halfway point to Pittsburgh. I can not guarantee that the delivery will make it to Pittsburgh though.


How about dropping off a tomato pie in exchange?


----------



## IH 1026

HalfSmoked said:


> Wife and son.
> 
> Warren


 
Me and the boy.  He's 4, and a picky eater, so just figure on me.  Wife will be working that day.


----------



## pc farmer

IH 1026 said:


> Me and the boy.  He's 4, and a picky eater, so just figure on me.  Wife will be working that day.



Whats your son like to eat?   I will get what ever he wants.


----------



## HalfSmoked

yea let us know we will get him something.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Tomato pie yea but he needs a good recipe.     

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

No need to get Kyle anything special to eat.. I'll bring a can of Spam along to throw on the grill.  For some odd reason, my boy loves grilled Spam.  Carry on as usual folks.  

Adam, my son will be bringing some farm and construction toys to play with if you have no objection..  if Peachey tries to leave early, check his pockets.


----------



## pc farmer

No objection at all.  Sidewalk that he can play on.


----------



## HalfSmoked

IH 1026 said:


> No need to get Kyle anything special to eat.. I'll bring a can of Spam along to throw on the grill.  For some odd reason, my boy loves grilled Spam.  Carry on as usual folks.
> 
> Adam, my son will be bringing some farm and construction toys to play with if you have no objection..  if Peachey tries to leave early, check his pockets.



HAHAHA     

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

IH 1026 said:


> No need to get Kyle anything special to eat.. I'll bring a can of Spam along to throw on the grill.  For some odd reason, my boy loves grilled Spam.  Carry on as usual folks.
> 
> Adam, my son will be bringing some farm and construction toys to play with if you have no objection..  if Peachey tries to leave early, check his pockets.



Me like spam too.     

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ok gang we get to this coming weekend and we are into the final count down.

We are cooking open fire pits this go around so plan accordingly.  Looks like a brisket. some ribs, a pork shoulder and a sirloin tip. Plus some plans for sides.

Warren


----------



## boykjo

It will be great to see everyone. I need to get busy....


----------



## HalfSmoked

Be good to see you Joe last time was in NC last year. Bring your long underwear.      

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Peachey.

Warren


----------



## boykjo

HalfSmoked said:


> Bring your long underwear.
> 
> Warren



You bet your A$$ I'm bringing long jons


----------



## HalfSmoked

Well if all goes as planned I should be on my way to pc farmer's 1 week from today.
Waiting for the meeting with some friends (I guess they feel that way about me not sure about that Peachey though)    

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks Denny was hoping you could still make it.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Al this is a small gathering right now only 5 SMF members and some of there family. I can see that South Florida is still on also. That is a much larger group.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup today is Tuesday and I'm packing all but the cold stuff to head to farmers on Thursday.  Low attendance but we will have a great time for those who do attend. Sorry to hear Joe's not going to make it because of truck problems and the passing of his wife's brother. My condolences to the family Joe.

Warren


----------



## boykjo

Sorry I won't be making it. So much for 2020. Y'all have a great time. 

Joe


----------



## HalfSmoked

For sure you will be missed Joe but talked about.    

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Well tomorrow I will be on the road for my trip to pc farmer's so you won't hear from me for a few days.
IH will be there so maybe there will be some plans made for the spring gathering at his place. Was cancelled this year.


Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07

Well..  even with a smaller crowd it's still gonna be awesome ... Hope y'all have fun..  will be waiting on pictures...  Can't wait for S. Fl ...


----------



## IH 1026

Plan on my son and myself being there around noonish 

 pc farmer
.   Just got new sneakers on the old Ram, so it will be a quiet ride.  See you all then!


----------



## pc farmer

IH 1026 said:


> Plan on my son and myself being there around noonish
> 
> pc farmer
> .   Just got new sneakers on the old Ram, so it will be a quiet ride.  See you all then!




Cool IH.


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked


 pc farmer


 smokin peachey
  - Where are the Pic's????


----------



## smokin peachey

GATOR240 said:


> HalfSmoked
> 
> 
> pc farmer
> 
> 
> smokin peachey
> - Where are the Pic's????




 GATOR240
  here are a few pics.





						Please Help!
					

We are sitting here at the PA gathering with a pork shoulder and beef sirloin roast spinning over the fire. What IT do we need to take these to so they are tender?




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## HalfSmoked

They are coming Gator just getting things and the camper put away.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> They are coming Gator just getting things and the camper put away.
> 
> Warren


I’m scared


----------



## pc farmer

smokin peachey said:


> I’m scared



You should be.


----------



## HalfSmoked

So here we go with the pictures I have of the 4th Pa gathering. There were only 4 SMF members there but we understand why. We had a great time so hope you enjoy the picture. Not to many and I didn't get some I should have. I know I know give the old man a break.

Start of cooking a pork should and a sirloin tip








You have to have some breakfast (best we do for a cook    )
Smokin Peachey







Some bacon and scrapple.







pc farmer (Adam) what's going on????







Meat in about 2 hrs.







Some of the wood brought Peachey









Chicken wings and some duck breast.
No Adam they are not from your missing ducks.







Sliced duck.







Wings sauced with Sweet Baby Ray's and Peachey's home made hot sauce.








Some ABT'S.







Finish ABT"S.







Meat about 7 hrs. on the fire.







Pork shoulder not up to temperature so we decided to foil it.
It did not work the IT temp dropped.
So we panned it and put on the grate.







So here is where I didn't keep up with the pictures. They were eating before I remembered to take finish and prepared dishes before they were attacked. Sorry but I guess everyone was hungry.

Twice baked potatoes by IH (Dillion)







Mac salad by Adam's mom.
Cup in the back was Amish potato salad.







Sliced Sirloin tip.







Sliced brisket.







Bake Beans by Adam's mom.







Sliced pork shoulder.







Desserts







Enjoying the benefits of the day.
Adam on left his wife across from him his mom and dad next to him next to his wife is peachey at the far end of the table his IH Dillion the little guy is Dillon's son







A future SMF member he tried everything we made here he is enjoying a wing. This is IH's 4yr old son. Was a great kid we were glad to have him.







If you remember Peachey gave me this cook set last year and I will have to say it help to improve my cooking abilities.







So what could I down but return the favor. I learned that Peachey did not have a Webber. WHAT really - he does now.







Hahaha  
Peachey






	

		
			
		

		
	
 It's called pay backs.

Hope you all enjoy the photos as much as we did the gathering. Maybe next year things will be back to normal.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

smokin peachey said:


> I’m scared


Yup you should be Hahaha

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

On Friday night we had hamburgers and hotdogs off the grill. Was a nice evening with Adam and his family.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

Great pics Warren.   I will have to see if I have more.  W e had a great time as always.   Plans are for on in the spring again at a different location.


----------



## IH 1026

My boy was asleep 3 minutes down the road on the way home.. you guys really wore him out!


----------



## pc farmer

IH 1026 said:


> My boy was asleep 3 minutes down the road on the way home.. you guys really wore him out!




LOL  I think he liked it.   You will have to bring him back.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the likes gang they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

We'll be back next year for sure.. he's still looking off in the bushes for a bear!


----------



## HalfSmoked

pc farmer said:


> Great pics Warren.   I will have to see if I have more.  W e had a great time as always.   Plans are for on in the spring again at a different location.



Yup IH is looking forward to it. Hope we can do it this year.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> So here we go with the pictures I have of the 4th Pa gathering. There were only 4 SMF members there but we understand why. We had a great time so hope you enjoy the picture. Not to many and I didn't get some I should have. I know I know give the old man a break.
> 
> Start of cooking a pork should and a sirloin tip
> 
> View attachment 465751
> 
> 
> You have to have some breakfast (best we do for a cook    )
> 
> View attachment 465749
> 
> 
> Some bacon and scrapple.
> 
> View attachment 465750
> 
> 
> pc farmer (Adam) what's going on????
> 
> View attachment 465752
> 
> 
> Meat in about 2 hrs.
> 
> View attachment 465753
> 
> 
> Some of the wood brought Peachey
> 
> View attachment 465754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken wings and some duck breast.
> No Adam they are not from your missing ducks.
> 
> View attachment 465755
> 
> 
> Sliced duck.
> 
> View attachment 465756
> 
> 
> Wings sauced with Sweet Baby Ray's and Peachey's home made hot sauce.
> 
> 
> View attachment 465757
> 
> 
> Some ABT'S.
> 
> View attachment 465758
> 
> 
> Finish ABT"S.
> 
> View attachment 465759
> 
> 
> Meat about 7 hrs. on the fire.
> 
> View attachment 465760
> 
> 
> Pork shoulder not up to temperature so we decided to foil it.
> It did not work the IT temp dropped.
> So we panned it and put on the grate.
> 
> View attachment 465761
> 
> 
> So here is where I didn't keep up with the pictures. They were eating before I remembered to take finish and prepared dishes before they were attacked. Sorry but I guess everyone was hungry.
> 
> Twice baked potatoes by IH (Dillion)
> 
> View attachment 465762
> 
> 
> Mac salad by Adam's mom.
> Cup in the back was Amish potato salad.
> 
> View attachment 465763
> 
> 
> Sliced Sirloin tip.
> 
> View attachment 465764
> 
> 
> Sliced brisket.
> 
> View attachment 465765
> 
> 
> Bake Beans by Adam's mom.
> 
> View attachment 465766
> 
> 
> Sliced pork shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 465767
> 
> 
> Desserts
> 
> View attachment 465769
> 
> 
> Enjoying the benefits of the day.
> 
> View attachment 465770
> 
> 
> A future SMF member he tried everything we made here he is enjoying a wing. This is IH's 4yr old son. Was a great kid we were glad to have him.
> 
> View attachment 465768
> 
> 
> If you remember Peachey gave me this cook set last year and I will have to say it help to improve my cooking abilities.
> 
> View attachment 465771
> 
> 
> So what could I down but return the favor. I learned that Peachey did not have a Webber. WHAT really - he does now.
> 
> View attachment 465774
> 
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> View attachment 465775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called pay backs.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy the photos as much as we did the gathering. Maybe next year things will be back to normal.
> 
> Warren


Sorry to inform everyone, but, we can not make it next year due to "paybacks" by Warren!!!!


----------



## smokin peachey

Here are a few more pics. 
Halfsmoked just finished fixing the fire 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Halfsmoked and his wife
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 IH working in n his potatoes as Halfsmoked listens to Farmer give instructions on catching bear


----------



## GATOR240

That's some good looking food, not that I'm suprised. Glad everyone had a good time and nice to see we had a new addition (Dillon's son).  Did Warren really learn anything from last year (his BBQ set looks like it is still clean)?


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup I did learn that you (GATOR) had a part in this so beware.
The picture is from last year.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

GATOR240 said:


> Sorry to inform everyone, but, we can not make it next year due to "paybacks" by Warren!!!!



Hahaha just you wait I have learned you had a part in that gift last year.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the likes Dan and Denny they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

Great Pics, Guys!!
Thanks for showing!!
Looks like everybody ate well !

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bear take a look at the post please help posted on Saturday. More photos.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Bear it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07

That's awesome you guys ... nothing like a weekend of good family, friends, and food... 

Can we edit the pictures and tell us who is who ??


----------



## HalfSmoked

Did so for you Keith the other photos were posted by Peachey and they are me my wife and Dillion.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

Bearcarver said:


> Great Pics, Guys!!
> Thanks for showing!!
> Looks like everybody ate well !
> 
> Bear


We ate VERY well!  Pc Farmer pulled out another amazing Fall Gathering.  Good friends, good weather, and great food!  Thank you also to Warren, and Peachey for putting up with my son's antics. 



 HalfSmoked
   I never did catch what you put on those wings.. they were really good!!  My son also wanted more creamsicle cake for breakfast the next morning.

Did you guys ever catch that bear?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Guys all looks great, the People and the Food! I was showing Bev the pics and she asked about the Creamsicle Cake. Can I  get a recipe from whomsoever made it?...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

IH 1026 said:


> We ate VERY well!  Pc Farmer pulled out another amazing Fall Gathering.  Good friends, good weather, and great food!  Thank you also to Warren, and Peachey for putting up with my son's antics.
> 
> 
> 
> HalfSmoked
> I never did catch what you put on those wings.. they were really good!!  My son also wanted more creamsicle cake for breakfast the next morning.
> 
> Did you guys ever catch that bear?



Well maybe I will make some more wings at the spring gathering and give you some lessons.     
Peachey wouldn't stand still long enough for us to catch him. 

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

chef jimmyj said:


> Guys all looks great, the People and the Food! I was showing Bev the pics and she asked about the Creamsicle Cake. Can I  get a recipe from whomsoever made it?...JJ



JJ my wife made the cream sickle cake. It taste just like the orange cream popsicle. I will get the recipe and post it.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Here is the cream sickle cake recipe.











Hope you enjoy.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

Ohhhhh, that's good cake!!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the likes IH they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like farmer it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like smokerjim it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Gator it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like JJ it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

So now that its over our thoughts are planning ahead for the spring gathering at IH's (Dillion and Kyle). Hopefully it will be a go this year. Dillion had planned some special events that hopefully he will be able to line up again for the one in 2021.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like JLeonard it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Denny it is appreciated.

Hope to see you there.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks like some good eats & some good times there guys!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks Al for sure was a great time. Sorry it couldn't have been larger but that's how life can go.

Warren


----------

